# Làm thế nào để quáng cáo hình ảnh công ty tốt nhất



## amber211 (13 Tháng mười 2020)

Với hơn 4 năm hoạt động, Filmciti Production tự hào là một tập thể quy tụ những nhà làm phim chuyên nghiệp và đam mê, giàu sức trẻ và sức sáng tạo. Filmciti luôn nỗ lực mang lại cho quý khách hàng những giải pháp bằng hình ảnh thật hiệu quả để xử lý những brief vô cùng “khó nhằn”, những dự án bị giới hạn bởi thời gian hay chi phí sản xuất. Filmciti đã và đang là một phần của những chiến dịch marketing bằng hình ảnh hiệu quả hàng đầu Việt Nam.

CÔNG TY TNHH FILMCITI VIỆT NAM

Địa chỉ: P604 – D2 – Tòa nhà 15-17 Ngọc Khánh, Ba Đình, Hà Nội
Hotline: 0936.414.195
Email: contacts@filmciti.com.vn
Facebook: 
	
	



```
https://www.facebook.com/filmcitivn/
```
Youtube: 
	
	



```
https://www.youtube.com/user/ADFilmStudio
```
Tham khảo phim doanh nghiệp: 
	
	



```
https://filmciti.com.vn/lam-phim-tu-gioi-thieu-doanh-nghiep/
```


----------

